# Young mice looking for homes- BRISTOL



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Here at Mickelmarsh Mouse House we currently have 27mice, males and females, looking for new homes.

The vast majority of these mice are the result of accidental breeding and are only a few months old.

Sadly we are finding that the boys keep being overlooked. :confused5:
If you have space in your heart and your home for a group of cheeky, playful young male mice do get in touch.

*To find out more about the mice waiting for their forever homes please visit our website: * mickelmarshmouse

Although we are based in Bristol we can occassionally arrange transport to other areas, so do please ask.


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

Are the males neutered?


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

They are not neutered but are living happily in their groups.

We did have some single males neutered recently and they have homes waiting. However this is generally the last course of action we take if they are unable to live with others.


----------

